# Problembericht senden (immerwiedernervtötent)



## MdE (23. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe seit kurzem folgendes Problem  :
Ich besuche irgende eine Internetseite und öfnne auf dieser einen bzw mehrere links 
wenn der link nciht funktioniert(was ich manchmal nciht verstehe wieso-da er eiglt funktionieren müsste) schließen sich alle fenster die vond er zuerst geöffneten seite ausgehen und es erschein Problem berich senden etc. .
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen woran das liegt bzw was ich dagegen tun kann?
Bitte helft mir kann dadurhc ncith mehr ruhig surfen.... =(


----------



## MCIglo (24. Juni 2005)

Nimm FireFox als Browser.


----------



## Tobias K. (24. Juni 2005)

moin


Du schreibst nicht welches Betribsystem du verwendest und nicht welchen Browser du verwendest. Außerdem ist dein Beitrag in einem "deutsch" geschrieben, das es teilweise schwer macht zu verstehen was du eigentlich willst.
Also wie soll dir da jemand helfen können?!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## MdE (24. Juni 2005)

ja sorry als firefox is auf meinem rechner zu lahm bzw der  rechner zu lahm für firefox also ich verwedne internet explorer auf 2000 -wie gesagt links schließen sich immer und problem bericht senden kommt--->HELP!
MfG
MdE


----------



## Tobias K. (24. Juni 2005)

moin


Dann würde ich erstmal den Internet Explorer Deinstallieren und neu installieren.
Und mal Opera versuchen, den besten Browser der Welt.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## MdE (24. Juni 2005)

opera?-was ist das?
ich brauch n schnellen browser da ich n lahmen pc hab=)=(


----------



## Tobias K. (24. Juni 2005)

moin


http://www.Opera.com

Und du brauchst für einen langsamen PC keinen schnellen Browser, sondern einen Resourcen sprarenden.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## MdE (24. Juni 2005)

sorry auch wenns dumm klingt-wo installier ich den IE de?damit ich nichts kaputt mach ....


----------



## Tobias K. (24. Juni 2005)

moin


Also bei XP geht man auf "Software" links steht "Windows komponenten hinzufügen..." dann bei IE den Haken weg und unten auf OK oder Weiter oder so.

Dann ruhig mal neu starten, dann wieder dahin gehen, den Haken wieder hin und wieder weiter.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## MdE (24. Juni 2005)

IE deinstalliert udn neu instl... hilft nichts*verzweifel*


----------



## McVader83 (25. Juni 2005)

1. Nimm nen anderen Browser als den IE! Welcher ist egal.
2. Scan deinen Rechner mal nach Viren oder Adware, denn ich glaube es ist schon zu spät.


----------



## Tobias K. (25. Juni 2005)

moin


Einen anderen Browser nehmen ist aufjedenfall die schlechtere Lösung, auch wenn es dir einfachere ist. Lieber mal nach dem Problem suchen und das System verstehen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## MCIglo (25. Juni 2005)

Das Problem wird sein, dass er sich durch den IE bereits das gesamte System zerschossen hat.


----------



## Neok (25. Juni 2005)

Was kann dein Rechner überhaupt? Also welche Taktrate hat er? Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher? ...

Also der Opera läuft auch problemlos auf mein 230Mhz/128Mb SDRAM Testrechner.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2005)

Da sein Rechner, laut eigenen Aussagen, wohl recht schwach auf der Brust ist koennte es auch durchaus sein, dass schon Win2K den Loewenanteil an Resourcen verbraucht, sodass die ganze Geschichte dadurch etwas langsam und instabil wird.
Naja, wenigsten hat er nicht WinXP drauf.

Alte Rechner sinnvoll nutzen!


----------



## Tobias K. (25. Juni 2005)

moin




> Das Problem wird sein, dass er sich durch den IE bereits das gesamte System zerschossen hat.


Das glaube ich kaum!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## MdE (25. Juni 2005)

also das problem lag am mediaplayer.... bei den fenstern hats sich jeweils um fenster mit eingebunden videos gehandelt....nunden nichtsdestotrotzt werd ich mal opera ausprobieren=) achja mein pc ja also ganze 6gig festplatte mit 400Mhz sagt fidn cih schon genug aus....=(


----------



## McVader83 (26. Juni 2005)

Tatsache ist, das man IN JEDEM FALL einen anderen Browser als den IE benutzen sollte. Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund ihn zu benutzen, ausser Faulheit.


----------

